# Going price on a colt ar15



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

got a coworker wanting to sell a colt ar, cant remember the model, 16.5 barrel i think he said carbine, all stock colt components, 4150 chrome bbl, he said that was better, not an expert or even novice in the ar conversations, just wondering what it's worth, thx, IM4MOPAR,


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

In the ballpark of $1400 for a NIB 6920.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Full Size Colt Match HBAR sold yesterday on another local forum for $1350, I would expect Colts to not go below $1250 NIB but I sure would try to get it down there!

-Ardiemus


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks fellas, 'preciate your input:thumbup:


----------

